
Jobs tears into Google in upcoming biography - jalbertbowden
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45006227/ns/business-us_business/t/jobs-tears-google-upcoming-biography/#.TqSiLOunnXU.hackernews
======
Samuel_Michon
The book is now available in Apple's iBooks Store. (just downloaded it,
reading it now.)

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Here's a Steve Jobs quote I just came across in the book:

"We thought about whether we should do a music client for Android. We put
iTunes on Windows in order to sell more iPods. But I don't see an advantage of
putting our music app on Android, except to make Android users happy. And I
don't want to make Android users happy."

